# Problemi con audio

## xhunter

Salve a tutti....

Ho un problema con l'audio....ho compilato il kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 con i moduli ALSA di default del kernel, solo che quando vado su kde nel Control Center e clicco su Sound System mi appare una finestra d'errore con scritto:

"Unable to stasrt sound server to retrive possible sound I/O methods. Only automatic detection will be avaiable."

Ho emerso pure gli alsa-utils....lanciato alsaconf.....alsamixer funziona...ma....niente audio...

Come posso risolvere??

Qualche idea?

Grazie anticipatamente

{X-HuNtEr}

----------

## bandreabis

Da quel poco che hai scritto direi di provare 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

ma non credo che tu non lo abbia fatto, anche se non lo hai indicato.  :Confused: 

----------

## xhunter

Si già fatto.....quell'errore sul Control Center avveniva pure prima di installare gli alsa-utils.....

Quel comando l'avevo già fatto....il servizio è già attivo....

----------

## edux

Dovresti indicare anche qual è la tua scheda audio,e quale driver hai compilato nel kernel

----------

## xhunter

 *edux wrote:*   

> Dovresti indicare anche qual è la tua scheda audio,e quale driver hai compilato nel kernel

 

Ecco la scheda audio che monta il mio portatile:

```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

I moduli del kernel sono quelli che mette il kernel di default...non li ho toccati....

Ho controllato cmq che è selezionato il modulo per questa scheda sonora!

Kernel: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

La cosa strana è che non ho mai avuto nessun problema di questo tipo.... sto avendo questo  problema da quando ho reinstallato gentoo...prima avevo un altro kernel...ma non ricordo quale.

Grazie

----------

## devilheart

secondo me è colpa di arts

controlla se hai avviato arts e in caso ricompila tutto con la use flag arts disattivata

----------

## xhunter

Ecco....compilando arts il problema non c'è più....

Però....non si sente niente cmq....

Che può essere??

Edit: Mi sono reso conto che quando finisce di compilare alsa-ultils mi dice di mettere alsa nel runtime di boot e di lanciare modules-update..

Quando lancio modules-update mi da questo errore:

```

 * Updating modules.dep ...

FATAL: Could not open '/System.map': No such file or directory   
```

può essere per questo che non va l'audio??

Grazie

----------

## gutter

Copia /usr/src/linux/System.map in /boot.

----------

## devilheart

 *xhunter wrote:*   

> Ecco....compilando arts il problema non c'è più....
> 
> Però....non si sente niente cmq....
> 
> 

 devi dire ai vari programmi di usare arts. comunque è meglio disattivare la use flag arts e dare un bel emerge -uDN world

----------

## xhunter

non riesco a far funzionare l'audio....che può essere??

Solitamente quando facevo TEST SOUND dal Control Center si sentiva qualcosa...ma ora nulla...

Cosa posso provare a fare??

Grazie

----------

## SteelRage

Lascia perdere i consigli di togliere il supporto ad arts (che non è la soluzione) e vediamo di risolvere il tuo problema.

Per prima cosa, dobbiamo vedere se alsa è configurato correttamente. Per fare ciò, vai dal centro di controllo di kde e disattiva temporaneamente il server sonoro arts (togli la spunta da "abilita il sistema sonoro").

A questo punto lancia un'applicazione multimediale non-kde (tipo mplayer, xine-player, xmms, etc), specificando di utilizzare "alsa" come plugin d'uscita.

Riesci a sentire qualche suono?

In ogni caso, da console, il comando 

```
cat /proc/asound/cards
```

 cosa ti dà come output?

Lanciando un "lsmod" da root, ti dice che i moduli della scheda audio sono caricati?

----------

## xhunter

```
Xhunter ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [CK804          ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK804

                      NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at 0xd8103000, irq 233
```

```
Xhunter ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            89408  1

ehci_hcd               33992  0

ohci_hcd               23876  0

uhci_hcd               27216  0

ntfs                   96200  1

snd_pcm_oss            44832  0

snd_mixer_oss          20992  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            39168  0

snd_seq_midi_event     11072  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                63808  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         12048  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           39336  0

snd_ac97_codec        114136  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            5120  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                95496  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              28936  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    68328  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         13072  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

rtc                    12512  0

usbcore               145248  5 usb_storage,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd

nvidia               5432724  12

i2c_core               27392  1 nvidia

forcedeth              34764  0
```

Veloce e conciso  :Smile: 

Grazie per il supporto!

----------

## SteelRage

La scheda audio sembra essere configurata correttamente.

Hai provato però il test dell'audio senza arts con un'applicazione non-kde, scegliendo "alsa" come plugin d'uscita? 

Funziona?

----------

## xveilsidex

ebbi un problema diaudio muto sul portatile che risolsi con l'eliminare i driver del kernel mettere i driver forniti da portage e successivamente dare un bel "emerge -upvDN world "  senza l'ultimo comando non sentivo na cicca!

----------

## xhunter

ho provato a sentire un file wav e un mp3 con XMMS dopo aver selezionato ALSA come output...solo che nemmeno me li carica nella playlist, di conseguenza non sento nulla.....

EDIT: 

La cosa strana è che non ho mai dovuto fare tutto sto casino con l'audio su questo pc....bastava un:

```
emerge alsa-utils
```

poi dare alsaconf per la rilevazione della scheda e poi andava tutto liscio....

cos'è cambiato?? BOH  :Smile: 

Saluti

----------

## SteelRage

ma hai disabilitato arts prima?

Inoltre... Per caso hai caricato qualche altro server sonoro? (esd, gstreamer, jack)? Provato a killarli prima di fare la prova?

----------

## xhunter

ora mi stanno venendo i dubbi....come si disabilita arts??  :Razz: 

EDIT:

Non ho emerso nessun altro server sonoro! solo ARTS!

Grazie

----------

## SteelRage

Leggendo quello che ti avevo diligentemente scritto poco sopra:

 *Quote:*   

> Per fare ciò, vai dal centro di controllo di kde e disattiva temporaneamente il server sonoro arts (togli la spunta da "abilita il sistema sonoro"). 

 

----------

## xhunter

Perfetto....avevo fatto bene....ma non si sente niente nemmeno con XMMS!

Praticamente è come se provasse nemmeno a caricarsi il file audio!

 :Sad: 

----------

## klaimath

Mi aggancio a questo post perchè anche io ho dei problemi di audio. 

Sono partito da un installazione da 0 di Gentoo causa morte del hd (era ora) e il profilo installato è il 2006.1 con tutte le flag attive direttamente nel make.conf

Ad esempio:

```

USE="alsa e_tutte_le_altre_,mille"

```

e scheda audio impostata sempre nel make.conf

```

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

```

Dunque il problema è che con kaffeine e amarok non risco a sentire alcuni mp3 (su 486 ne sento una ventina e basta) mentre con xmms, ad esempio, li sento regolarmente tutti.

La mia scheda audio è quella che appare nello scorcio del make.conf ma per chiarezza la riporto completa.

```

01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

```

e per configurarla ho installato alsa-headers, alsa-driver, alsa-utils, alsa-lib, alsa-tools contenuti in portage poi "alsaconf" per configurarla e "rc-update add alsasound boot" per avviarla al boot.

Ho già controllato le configurazione di xine-lib (kaffeine e amarok si appoggiano al motore di xine ... stando a quello che appare nei relativi pannelli di configurazione) e tutte le use di xine-lib sono attive.

Qualcuno sa per caso da cosa dipende ? Con l'installazione che avevo fino alla morte del hd (sempre profilo 2006.1) funzionava tutto bene e non avevo neanche dovuto settare flag particolari.

Il make.conf è quello che usavo con la precedente installazione.

Per ultimo ho provato ad usare "mp3blaster" dalla riga di comando ma:

```

Failed to open sound device

```

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## demetrix

ciao xhunter

io ho risolto così:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menconfig

Device drivers

Sound

Advbanced Linux Sound Architecture e disabilitalo.

salva ed esci

make && make modules_install

e installa gli alsa-drivers

dovrebbe funzionare.

P.S. fammi sapere

----------

## xhunter

Prima di tutto Grazie mille per tutti questi consigli e aiuti che mi state dando!

Visto che ho provato di tutto proverò pure questa soluzione  :Smile:  e vediamo  :Very Happy: 

Vi faccio sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## SteelRage

Beh, si...

Leggendo come "reagiva" xmms, mi sa che il driver alsa non funzionava poi così bene.

Per toglierti completamente il dubbio, puoi provare con 

```
echo /dev/random > /dev/dsp
```

Se dalle casse senti un click e un po' di rumore, significa che il driver funziona.

Altrimenti riprova, seguendo la via indicata da demetrix.

Solo una piccola aggiunta a quanto detto da lui: ricordati di aggiungere, alla fine del file /etc/make.conf la stringa 

```
ALSA_CARDS="tuaschedaaudio"
```

In tal modo, quando ricompilerai alsa-driver ti compilerà solo i moduli necessari al funzionamento della tua scheda (un risparmio considerevole di tempo)

Per klaimath:

Così, a naso, sembrerebbe un problema di xine-lib, per il quale non saprei come aiutarti (avevo pensato a problemi di permessi nelle cartelle che contengono i file mp3... ma non sussiste, in quanto dici che con xmms funziona tutto).

Provato con un'altra versione di xine-lib (giocando fra stable e unsable)?

Per quanto riguarda amarok, comunque, puoi provare ad utilizzare l'engine helix, in alternativa a xine... Non è la soluzione ottimale (visto che, da quanto ho capito, volevi usare xine), ma puoi provare a vedere se così funziona, come soluzione temporanea.

----------

## klaimath

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per klaimath:
> 
> Così, a naso, sembrerebbe un problema di xine-lib, per il quale non saprei come aiutarti (avevo pensato a problemi di permessi nelle cartelle che contengono i file mp3... ma non sussiste, in quanto dici che con xmms funziona tutto).
> ...

 

Ciao, avevo pensato anche io a giocare sulle xine-lib e ho anche provato a emergerne varie combinazioni (stabili e no) con TUTTE le use flag attivate ma non cambia di una virgola. Helix funziona e per quel che riguarda il suono mi posso anche accontentare ma vorrei tanto capire perchè non funzionano gli alsa (ne quelli del kernel, ne quelli del portage ne quelli del sito ufficiale). Sono ormai sicuro che siano gli alsa perchè putacaso fosse un problema di librerie a livello di DE dovrebbe funzionare un player testuale (ad esempio mp3blaster] che non funziona.

Inoltre il comando cat che hai suggerito prima a chi aperto questo post, e che sto provando da 3 giorni, non mi fa sentire nulla di nulla ma crea un device senza nessun tipo di permessi in /dev.

Che sia la scheda ? Da un pò di tempo sento uno strano rumore provenire dal subwofeer (come un rimbombo cavernoso) ma ho sempre pensato fosse il sub non la scheda.

Altre idee ?

P.S. Mi potete dire se, nella sua schifezza, la riga delle mie USE nel make.conf ha tutti i dati che gli servono per far funzionare l'audio ? La uso da quando uso gentoo, ed è la prima volta che ho problemi, ma non si sa mai; tante volte avessi modificato qualcosa senza ricordarmelo.

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="it"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache buildpkg"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

USE="browserplugin mozilla glitz dri -xprint unicode livecd rtc svg real arts -gtk -gtk2 -gnome alsa 3dnow 3dfx dga directfb fbcon dv dvb dvd nptl nptlonly dvdread vorbis xvid xv win32codecs kde qt cairo 3ds ccache sdk X opengl sse mmx dmx pam usb"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

```

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## SteelRage

Ma scusa... 

forse non ho capito bene io, ma... Se hai detto che xmms riproduce gli mp3, dovrebbe significare che i driver della scheda audio sono caricati e regolarmente funzionanti... È per tale motivo che imputerei la colpa di quanto accade a xine-lib.

Che scheda audio stai usando? Supporto il mixing hardware?

In caso negativo (molto probabile, se si tratta di un chip audio integrato nella scheda madre), non è che il comando echo 

```
/dev/random > /dev/dsp
```

 perchè hai qualche server audio attivo? (tipo arts, esd, etc etc)

In tal caso, hai provato a scegliere, come uscita per xine il server audio stesso?

Infine, forse non c'entra niente, ma non è che xine sta cercando di ridirigere l'output su OSS e non hai installato il pacchetto alsa-oss?

----------

## klaimath

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Ma scusa... 
> 
> forse non ho capito bene io, ma... Se hai detto che xmms riproduce gli mp3, dovrebbe significare che i driver della scheda audio sono caricati e regolarmente funzionanti... È per tale motivo che imputerei la colpa di quanto accade a xine-lib.
> 
> Che scheda audio stai usando? Supporto il mixing hardware?
> ...

 

Ciao il pacchetto alsa-oss è installato, server attivi non ne ho e solamente gli mp3 su kaffeine, amarok e mp3blaster non vanno.

Non ho nessun server audio attivo, la scheda supporta il mixing audio, non è integrata ma un SB Live. 

Fino a venerdi funzionava tutto poi dopo il cambio del hd non va più. Non so che pensare.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## SteelRage

E xine cosa usa come output per l'audio?

Alsa, OSS o arts?

Inoltre... xmms, che hai detto funzionare... dà segni di vita?

Hai qualche vecchio file /etc/asound.conf o ~/.asoundrc rimasto da precedenti configurazioni di alsa? Dalla penultima relase degli alsa-driver, tali file potrebbero creare problemi; prova a rimuoverli/spostarli

----------

## klaimath

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> E xine cosa usa come output per l'audio?
> 
> Alsa, OSS o arts?
> 
> Inoltre... xmms, che hai detto funzionare... dà segni di vita?
> ...

 

Xine usa alsa, xmms lo sto usando senza problemi anche adesso e arrivo da un installazione "fresca" senza file vecchi in giro.

Le mie cognizioni su alsa, che credevo di conoscere come le mie tasche, si fermano qua e alzo bandiera bianca.

Vado con helix  :Sad: 

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## SteelRage

Se xmms va... Ribadisco che, secondo me, la colpa non può essere di Alsa. Continuerei ad indagare su xine.

Non è che riesci a mandare su console l'output di xine quando non riesce ad aprire particolari mp3?

Io non sono pratico ed ora non ho troppo tempo per vedere come fare (usando il comando xine mi si apre la GUI)  :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Se xmms va... Ribadisco che, secondo me, la colpa non può essere di Alsa. Continuerei ad indagare su xine.
> 
> Non è che riesci a mandare su console l'output di xine quando non riesce ad aprire particolari mp3?
> 
> Io non sono pratico ed ora non ho troppo tempo per vedere come fare (usando il comando xine mi si apre la GUI) 

 

Quando non riesce ad aprire gli mp3 manda in console un output interminabile di sta roba:

```

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

```

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## SteelRage

Mi sa che a questo punto devo dichiarare bandiera bianca pure io :\

Ho provato a fare una ricerca su google, forum di gentoo e bugs.gentoo.org senza trovare nulla di interessante a riguardo...

O meglio, ho trovato di altre persone che hanno avuto messaggi simili, ma nessuna soluzione. 

Prova a guardare questo link oppure qui

ma non credo si tratti dello stesso tipo di problema.

Mi sa che dovresti provare ad aprire un bug report su bugs.gentoo.org

Prima di farlo, comunque, prova a compilare xine-lib senza alcuna use flag, per vedere se funziona... Poi attivane una alla volta, per vedere se riesci a scoprire quale eventualmente può causare il problema.

Mi dispiace, ma veramente non mi viene in mente altro :\

(se non altro, sembrerebbe abbiam circoscritto il problema, scoprendo che non dovrebbe esser imputabile agli alsa  :Wink: )

----------

## klaimath

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Mi sa che a questo punto devo dichiarare bandiera bianca pure io :\
> 
> Ho provato a fare una ricerca su google, forum di gentoo e bugs.gentoo.org senza trovare nulla di interessante a riguardo...
> 
> O meglio, ho trovato di altre persone che hanno avuto messaggi simili, ma nessuna soluzione. 
> ...

 

I link li avevo trovati anche io ma come hai visto non servono.

Non lo so. Quello che mi lascia basito è che fino a venerdi tutto funzionava e per installare Gentoo non ho fatto niente di diverso dalle altre volte (no non la installo spesso   :Very Happy:   semplicemente l'ho installata su un 10/12 pc)..

In più ho quel tarlo di mp3blaster che non trova il device e la scheda che non viene correttamente riconosciuta in /proc/asound/version.

mmm ... 

Per xine-lib ho già provato a fare quello che hai detto ma apparentemente nessuna flag crea problemi.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## SteelRage

Uhm... Non dovresti guardare in /proc/asound/cards per vedere se la/le scheda/e è configurata correttamente?

Il file che dici tu a me dice:

```
cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11.

Compiled on Aug 15 2006 for kernel 2.6.16-rt29.
```

Ti visualizza una versione di alsa-driver diversa da quella che hai installato? O.o

Che abbia compilato i moduli, che so, per mpu401 (porta MIDI/joystick) o qualche chip audio/modem integrato, cambiando l'ordine delle schede audio? (fra i vari danni che ho creato, c'è anche questo  :Very Happy: ). In tal caso, potebbe essere che alcune applicazioni più "intelligenti", trovando la scheda hw:0 occupata saltino alla successiva. 

Però c'è da dire che nel make.conf hai messo 

```
ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
```

Rimango comunque perplesso, in quanto alcuni mp3 te li riproduceva... Uhm...

Altra ipotesi fantascientifica... Sotto windows so che alcune Live non riproducevano gli mp3 che nel tag ID3 hanno la flag "copyrighted"... Magari... 

Buh... Vado a dormirci sopra, va  :Wink: 

Facci sapere se giungi a qualche altra conclusione

----------

## The_Paciugo

Io invece ho il problema inverso, gli mp3 li sento mentre invece i suoni di kde no. 

Inoltre se faccio "Prova suono" dal Centro di controllo non succede niente, mentre invece la musica da amarok ad esempio la sento bene

----------

## SteelRage

Ehm...

Non è che stiamo mescolando nello stesso topic troppi argomenti scorrelati?

The_Paciugo: Il tuo sembra essere un problema di configurazione di arts. Ti rimando agli innumerevoli altri post a riguardo presenti nel forum; prova a vedere se riesci a risolvere.

In caso di ulteriori problemi, apri un posto un po' più dettagliato sul tuo stato di configurazione di arts e vediamo cosa si può fare.

----------

## xhunter

Rieccomi....dopo vari casini e casotti rieccomi qui per risolvere il problema....

Mi sono accorto che dando il comando

```
echo /dev/random >> /dev/dsp
```

Dalle casse del pc si sente un beep!

Però XMMS con output ALSA non si sente niente...o meglio....non carica nemmeno i file in playlist (come se non riconoscesse i file e allora nemmeno li prende in considerazione)

Sul Control Center facendo TEST SOUND continuo a non sentire una mazza....

Può essere qualche problema di libreria?? qualcosa che manca?? Xine?? Arts??

io da ignorante dico BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH

A voi la palla...speriamo di risolvere!

Grazie

Xhunter

----------

## crisandbea

i codec audio li hai installati giusto ????

----------

## xhunter

allora non ho mai avuto bisogno di installare i codec.....ora mi viene questo dubbio....

Potresti dirmi quali sarebbero i pacchetti dei codec da isntallare??

----------

## crisandbea

gstreamer, gst-plugins-ugly, gst-plugin-fluendo... ,

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> gstreamer, gst-plugins-ugly, gst-plugin-fluendo... ,

 Gstreamer fornisce supporto audio solo per il DE GNOME. Non sappiamo se chi ha postato il problema usi GNOME, vero?

[Edit] E di sicuro non da' la possibilità a sw indipendenti dal DE come XMMS di sentire un particolare tipo di file... Con listen o Totem o songbird è un altro paio di maniche. [/Edit]

Un minimo di informazioni in più ce le deve, il nostro caro xhunter. Tipo, DE se ne usi, come hai compilato XMMS e con quali flags, versione di XMMS e dipendenze...

Io sinceramente penso sia più un problema di XMMS che di alsa, ma vedremo...

Ciao.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   gstreamer, gst-plugins-ugly, gst-plugin-fluendo... , Gstreamer fornisce supporto audio solo per il DE GNOME. Non sappiamo se chi ha postato il problema usi GNOME, vero?
> 
> [Edit] E di sicuro non da' la possibilità a sw indipendenti dal DE come XMMS di sentire un particolare tipo di file... Con listen o Totem o songbird è un altro paio di maniche. [/Edit]
> 
> Un minimo di informazioni in più ce le deve, il nostro caro xhunter. Tipo, DE se ne usi, come hai compilato XMMS e con quali flags, versione di XMMS e dipendenze...
> ...

 

A me invece si sente un fischio continuo venire dalle casse quando ascolto le canzoni attraverso mplayer direttamente da shell (sono in fase di installazione e non posso permettermi roba come xmms, amarok ecc) Uso fluxbox, la cosa è piuttosto fastidiosa cmq...non ho installato alcun plugin...solo alsa via kernel ed mplayer con la use alsa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> A me invece si sente un fischio continuo venire dalle casse quando ascolto le canzoni attraverso mplayer direttamente da shell (sono in fase di installazione e non posso permettermi roba come xmms, amarok ecc) Uso fluxbox, la cosa è piuttosto fastidiosa cmq...non ho installato alcun plugin...solo alsa via kernel ed mplayer con la use alsa 

 Potrebbero essere tante cose, te ne dico solamente due o tre:Usi delle regolazioni di volume sbagliate: tipicamente, se alzi PCM al massimo e regoli il volume attraverso il master, potresti avere problemi (solitamente, di distorsione dei suoni). La soluzione è tenere PCM al di sotto del massimo;Potresti avere il microfono attivo collegato al pc e con un volume abbastanza alto; se è troppo vicino alle casse, può provocare un effetto che in gergo viene chiamato larsen. Di solito si risolve disattivando il microfono quando non ti serve (funzione Mute).Gli alsa-driver del kernel potrebbero essere più vecchi di quelli in portage e non supportare perbene la tua scheda audio. A scanso di equivoci, cerca la pagina della tua scheda audio su alsa-project, solitamente lì si trovano parecchie cosine interessanti.

Nonostante ciò, non è il problema che tentavamo di risolvere, o sbaglio?

Ciao.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   A me invece si sente un fischio continuo venire dalle casse quando ascolto le canzoni attraverso mplayer direttamente da shell (sono in fase di installazione e non posso permettermi roba come xmms, amarok ecc) Uso fluxbox, la cosa è piuttosto fastidiosa cmq...non ho installato alcun plugin...solo alsa via kernel ed mplayer con la use alsa  Potrebbero essere tante cose, te ne dico solamente due o tre:Usi delle regolazioni di volume sbagliate: tipicamente, se alzi PCM al massimo e regoli il volume attraverso il master, potresti avere problemi (solitamente, di distorsione dei suoni). La soluzione è tenere PCM al di sotto del massimo;Potresti avere il microfono attivo collegato al pc e con un volume abbastanza alto; se è troppo vicino alle casse, può provocare un effetto che in gergo viene chiamato larsen. Di solito si risolve disattivando il microfono quando non ti serve (funzione Mute).Gli alsa-driver del kernel potrebbero essere più vecchi di quelli in portage e non supportare perbene la tua scheda audio. A scanso di equivoci, cerca la pagina della tua scheda audio su alsa-project, solitamente lì si trovano parecchie cosine interessanti.
> 
> Nonostante ciò, non è il problema che tentavamo di risolvere, o sbaglio?
> 
> Ciao.

 

si scusami, ho il brutto vizio di intruflorarmi nei thread altrui  :Very Happy: 

Cmq ho risolto staccando una delle due casse, sinceramente il motivo per cui il fischio sia scomparso continua a rimanere un mistero poichè con lo stereo funzionano bene!

----------

## xhunter

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un minimo di informazioni in più ce le deve, il nostro caro xhunter. Tipo, DE se ne usi, come hai compilato XMMS e con quali flags, versione di XMMS e dipendenze...
> 
> 

 

Ragazzi sono qui per risolvere....ditemi tutto quello che vi serve sapere.....

DE sarebbe?  :Very Happy: 

Uso KDE 3.5.2

Ho compilato XMMS con la USE flag ALSA e ARTS attive.....ora sinceramente parlando sta cosa delle USE flag la devo capire per benino....forse ALSA e ARTS insieme fanno solo danno che altro??

Aspetto vostre risposte....

Grazie

[/quote]

----------

## crisandbea

 *xhunter wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Un minimo di informazioni in più ce le deve, il nostro caro xhunter. Tipo, DE se ne usi, come hai compilato XMMS e con quali flags, versione di XMMS e dipendenze...
> 
>  
> ...

 [/quote]

DE nel tuo caso sarebbe KDE, io personalmente nel make.conf come USE flag ho solo alsa, è l'audio funge bene dopo aver emerso i relativi plugin.  prova a togliere ARTS. ed ad aggiornare.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *xhunter wrote:*   

> Ho compilato XMMS con la USE flag ALSA e ARTS attive.....ora sinceramente parlando sta cosa delle USE flag la devo capire per benino....forse ALSA e ARTS insieme fanno solo danno che altro??

 Non me lo ricordo perbene (è un sacco di tempo che non uso XMMS), ma se non erro potresti configurare arts come device di output e forse risolveresti. O, meglio ancora:

```
# grep "arts" /etc/make.conf || echo "media-sound/xmms arts" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge -av xmms
```

In alternativa, prova audacious (emergendo anche audacious-plugins).

Ciao.

----------

